# Elapid and python Images for a VET Assessment



## Shaggers89 (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi am currently doing a Assessment for my VET in the form of a presentation of australian Snakes 
and i need some images to add to it. I was wondering if you guys had any that i could use full credit will be given to image owners i am currently looking for images of the following 
Water Python '
Carpets
Lowland Copperheads 
Spotted Blacks 
Eastern Browns 
Olives 
Taipans 
tigers 
keelbacks
If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated and again full credit will be given to image owners 
Regards


----------

